# Do You Use Your "Expensive" Knives?



## rstcso (Jul 9, 2021)

I realize expensive is relative, but do you use your relatively expensive knives? I have my eye on a knife which is over $700, but perfectly fills a perceived void in my small, but growing, set of Japanese knives. 

Has anyone bought a knife, used it, and regretted doing so because it got a scratch, chip, or other calamity, even though you knew the risks going in? Thank you.


----------



## Barmoley (Jul 9, 2021)

I use expensive knives I buy. Sometimes I don't use the knives I buy, but price has nothing to do with it. More timing or sometimes I can tell right away the knife is not for me. No reflection on the knife just I've tried enough that sometimes I can tell. Many times a few knives come in at the same time and I don't get a chance to use some of them long enough where I decide not to use them, and sell instead. I don't worry about chipping or scratching, no matter the price, I buy to use them so no issues there. If you are not prepared to use expensive knives and fix them if needed you shouldn't buy them to use. You can still collect them as art pieces even though I think it is a shame to do that, but that's just my opinion and you have a choice what to do with your knives.


----------



## branwell (Jul 9, 2021)

I use all my knives and they get scratched and wear over time as I sharpen and thin them. One of my favorite pettys with sentimental value is beginning to get a little small so I've stopped using it so much but for the most part, I use everything.


----------



## tostadas (Jul 9, 2021)

It's like buying a cool toy but keeping it in the box. I guess there's a chance that it will increase in value as a collector's item, but if I were to invest my money in something for future gains, it probably would be in something other than kitchen knives.


----------



## Jville (Jul 9, 2021)

I never buy a knife that I’m not planning to use and yes I own knives over $700. That’s what makes knives fun is using them not having them sit in a drawer.


----------



## inferno (Jul 9, 2021)

rstcso said:


> I realize expensive is relative, but do you use your relatively expensive knives? I have my eye on a knife which is over $700, but perfectly fills a perceived void in my small, but growing, set of Japanese knives.
> 
> Has anyone bought a knife, used it, and regretted doing so because it got a scratch, chip, or other calamity, even though you knew the risks going in? Thank you.



i dont have any really expsensive knives. maybe 250-300 or so at max. and then i put some new custom handle on them and then my preferred finish on the blade. i dont know if this increases or lowers the value. 

but i have no problems using them at all. its just a knife. sometimes i even do destructive testing with them. just for fun.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes. But almost all my knives where free gifts from work


----------



## Jason183 (Jul 9, 2021)

Price don’t matter as long as it’s right tool for the right job, also depends on cutting tasks. I definitely won’t buy expensive ones for breaking down fish or cutting through bones unless it’s chip resistance steel. It’s where chipping can happens, and will cost more to replace a $500 knife compared to $100 ones in case accident happens or the blade isn’t fixable.


----------



## TM001 (Jul 9, 2021)

I do not have any really high end knives but I use all the knives I buy (granted that has only been five J knives over the last year and half). My two most expensive and most used are Toyama 240 and Dalman 225. I use them pretty much daily.


----------



## stringer (Jul 9, 2021)

I use all of my knives and I use them hard on professional kitchens. I also do stupid stuff like cutting frozen blocks of stock, chopping bamboo skewers in half, and chopping fish and chicken bones. I once lost about 10 mm of tip of my Watanabe trying to slice a half dozen water bottles in half with one swipe. It made it to the last one and then the very tip caught on the plastic and got very mangled. So I fixed it. But I haven't tried that again. Although I think my Shi.han could do it just fine. Might have to try that.


----------



## Jville (Jul 9, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Yes. But almost all my knives where free gifts from work



It seems like you know a guy. 



stringer said:


> I use all of my knives and I use them hard on professional kitchens. I also do stupid stuff like cutting frozen blocks of stock, chopping bamboo skewers in half, and chopping fish and chicken bones. I once lost about 10 mm of tip of my Watanabe trying to slice a half dozen water bottles in half with one swipe. It made it to the last one and then the very tip caught on the plastic and got very mangled. So I fixed it. But I haven't tried that again. Although I think my Shi.han could do it just fine. Might have to try that.


Definetely should try it with the Shihan… Making memories.


----------



## stringer (Jul 9, 2021)

Jville said:


> It seems like you know a guy.
> 
> 
> Definetely should try it with the Shihan… Making memories.


If I do I'll be sure to film it.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 9, 2021)

rstcso said:


> I realize expensive is relative, but do you use your relatively expensive knives? I have my eye on a knife which is over $700, but perfectly fills a perceived void in my small, but growing, set of Japanese knives.
> 
> Has anyone bought a knife, used it, and regretted doing so because it got a scratch, chip, or other calamity, even though you knew the risks going in? Thank you.



All the knives I buy get used in the kitchen, which is my objective—some on the pricey side. Chips, scratches, are inevitable.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 9, 2021)

I Never use my knives… unless storing them and looking at them counts.


----------



## timebard (Jul 9, 2021)

Not that I have any in the $700+ range, but my most expensive knives are also some of my most used. While I can appreciate the collector impulse a little, I can only justify so many dollars sunk into this hobby at a time, and if I'm not enjoying a knife that cost a bundle, I might as well pass it on and get one I'll enjoy putting to work.


----------



## superworrier (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah I don't personally see a point in owning a knife so expensive I won't use it. You can't have your cake and eat it too...


----------



## Bear (Jul 9, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I Never use my knives… unless storing them and looking at them counts.


They're good for pictures too.


----------



## childermass (Jul 9, 2021)

I usually use all knives I buy, regardless of their price, even if I know from the start that they won’t stay. There have been some exceptions to this in the past but usually I’m too curious to find out how a knife performs to move it without having prepared a meal with it at least once.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jul 9, 2021)

All my expenses knives get used (Katos often, others not so much) except for a white 1 honyaki yanagiba. I don't know how to use a yanagiba.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 9, 2021)

I wonder if there is an analogy with saving the tastiest bite last versus eating it first?
Personally I do not see a point in having a great knife and not using it.


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 9, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Yes. But almost all my knives where free gifts from work



I’d strongly encourage you to learn how to maintain and sharpen them! Want me to send you some YouTube videos?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 9, 2021)

IMHO, 'expensive' is a moving target.

When I bought my 8 inch Wustof Classic, it was an expensive knife for me, the most I'd spent on a knife.

My first J-knife was a Masamoto HC at $190, easily breaking my record of cash spent on a knife.

These days my definition for affordable J-knives seems $300–$500.

Ultimately, I really don't care what I knife costs—I use a $1k knife in the same manner as a $100 knife, I just see food and knife when I prep.

I'd happily use a $230,000 Bourdain/Kramer if it were in my kitchen.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes, I use them all. I’ve had a couple that I wasn’t using like I thought I would when I bought them, so I sold them mainly to buy ones I‘ll use. Some more special purpose ones I don’t use a lot right now but I know what they’re good for in case I find myself needing or wanting to do it. I try not to beat the crap out of them but many have been tipped, some have been chipped, and I’ve learned to repair these things. Still working on learning to polish though.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 9, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Yes, I use them all. I’ve had a couple that I wasn’t using like I thought I would when I bought them, so I sold them mainly to buy ones I‘ll use. Some more special purpose ones I don’t use a lot right now but I know what they’re good for in case I find myself needing or wanting to do it. I try not to beat the crap out of them but many have been tipped, some have been chipped, and I’ve learned to repair these things. Still working on learning to polish though.



A wise chef friend and serious collector once told my that I should 'tip' an expensive knife as soon as I get it—just get it over with so I can relax and enjoy using the knife.


----------



## superworrier (Jul 9, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> I wonder if there is an analogy with saving the tastiest bite last versus eating it first?
> Personally I do not see a point in having a great knife and not using it.


I feel like the analogy is when people get gifted expensive wine, tea, coffee etc and save it for a "special occasion" to not waste it. In practice, they usually don't end up drinking it ever, which is the real waste. Even worse, over time, the quality may degrade.

That being said, maybe it makes someone happy to merely own it. For me, it just feels silly to own something I never use.


----------



## ian (Jul 9, 2021)

stringer said:


> I once lost about 10 mm of tip of my Watanabe trying to slice a half dozen water bottles in half with one swipe.



Drugs or alcohol?


----------



## KO88 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes. There is a thread with many examples


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 9, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> A wise chef friend and serious collector once told my that I should 'tip' an expensive knife as soon as I get it—just get it over with so I can relax and enjoy using the knife.



almost like kicking the first dent in your new car, so you know who did it?


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 9, 2021)

ian said:


> Drugs or alcohol?


I hope BOTH were involved....


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 9, 2021)

I'd use this $800 knife to hack through chicken bones or crack open a lobster. Just a tool.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 9, 2021)

Stroking a suji is better than stroking a cat.


----------



## juice (Jul 9, 2021)

ian said:


> Drugs or alcohol?


Alcohol IS a drug. #JustSayin


----------



## BillHanna (Jul 9, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I'd use this $800 knife to hack through chicken bones or crack open a lobster. Just a tool.
> View attachment 133933


----------



## stringer (Jul 9, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I'd use this $800 knife to hack through chicken bones or crack open a lobster. Just a tool.
> View attachment 133933


Or to remove excess wall from a horse's hoof.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 9, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I'd use this $800 knife to hack through chicken bones or crack open a lobster. Just a tool.
> View attachment 133933



Oh I see what you did. Superficially, this is just comical. But no, no, I see what you did. This is a deeper philosophical question. The "tool". Is it really the knife? Or do you mean the maker? Or, perhaps, you mean the purchaser...

On another note, maybe we start a Go Fund Me to get @RDalman to wear fishnets while crafting the next Group Buy.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 9, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I'd use this $800 knife to hack through chicken bones or crack open a lobster. Just a tool.
> View attachment 133933


Looks like a grate cheese knife!


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 9, 2021)

juice said:


> Alcohol IS a drug. #JustSayin


'Drugs or drugs' doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## stringer (Jul 9, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Stroking a suji is better than stroking a cat.


There are members of my household who strongly disagree.


----------



## panda (Jul 9, 2021)

would you buy a $10,000 lawn mower and not use it?


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 9, 2021)

If I was even remotely doubting whether I'd dare to use it I wouldn't buy it. To me it's a tool first. If the cost inhibits me from using it in the intended role it is basically a useless waste of money to me.


----------



## chefwp (Jul 9, 2021)

This baffles me to some extent. I don't see how you could fully appreciate a super fine knife without using it. No matter how beautiful it is you could never fully grasp its true essence without putting it thru what it's meant to do.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 9, 2021)

panda said:


> would you buy a $10,000 lawn mower and not use it?



Better come with a tractor to pull it & cut wide paths.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 10, 2021)

Dalman would have to get a sex change. It's even politically correct these days.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Here's my take. If a knife isn't used, it should have sentimental or historical value. Otherwise it should be used.


----------



## Nagakin (Jul 10, 2021)

If you want to save wear on your expensive knives, have lots of expensive knives to share the load


----------



## bsfsu (Jul 10, 2021)

I have my go to work and home knives, which range from super cheap---not cheap. But it's nice to bust out the super expensive ones. 


Like when you get some fresh southern ocean line caught greenbone.


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 10, 2021)

Our most expensive knives are the ones we use most. It's how I justify buying more.

The ones I use least are some of the cheapest - my collection of beautiful, old and restored yanagiba. They mostly just get polished and admired .


----------



## captaincaed (Jul 10, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jul 10, 2021)

stringer said:


> I once lost about 10 mm of tip of my Watanabe trying to slice a half dozen water bottles in half with one swipe. It made it to the last one and then the very tip caught on the plastic and got very mangled.





Were you playing "Doug Marcaida" at home?? 



> I will cut across these water bottles to see what kind of edge your knife has. A sharp, durable edge should cut a clean straight line through the bottles. A dull
> edge will rip the bottles apart, or worse, bat them out the way.



...  ...



> Okay, Shinichi-san, lets talk about your blade here. I like the way it feels in the hand. It is fairly well balanced with a bit of forward weight to give it some power when slicing. Now your edge. You have a nice thin profile that allowed me to slice cleanly through most of the bottles. However, it took some tip damage towards the end and couldnt cut all the way through.
> 
> But still, overall...









... sadly begins repairing tip...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 10, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Oh I see what you did. Superficially, this is just comical. But no, no, I see what you did. This is a deeper philosophical question. The "tool". Is it really the knife? Or do you mean the maker? Or, perhaps, you mean the purchaser...
> 
> On another note, maybe we start a Go Fund Me to get @RDalman to wear fishnets while crafting the next Group Buy.


Now, that’s an idea! Very very small fishnets


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 10, 2021)

panda said:


> would you buy a $10,000 lawn mower and not use it?


What if it’s a sexy lawn mower?


----------



## LewRob80 (Jul 10, 2021)

I use all of my knives, rotating regularly while in pro kitchens. Depending on the staff around I often lend out midrange knives (200-400$) and always rotate and use my more expensive (500-700+) right now I’ve been loving my Fujiyama FT 240 as my daily driver with 2-3 hours of cutting a day


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 10, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> If I was even remotely doubting whether I'd dare to use it I wouldn't buy it. To me it's a tool first. If the cost inhibits me from using it in the intended role it is basically a useless waste of money to me.


I do remember cringing in horror when I scratched up my beloved Wustof Classic—my first expensive knife. There’re pro cooks I know that feel spending over $100 on a chef’s knife is a useless waste of money—while other pro cooks I know regularly take Katos and Shigs into a pro kitchen environment. I’m much more relaxed with knives these days—don’t care what they had cost or are worth, they are all just knives in the kitchen. I’d be a rich man if ten years ago I’d invested money spent on gyutos, in Bitcoin instead. However, I do enjoy the luxury of bringing out a denka to prep. #priorities


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 10, 2021)

panda said:


> would you buy a $10,000 lawn mower and not use it?


----------



## Towerguy (Jul 10, 2021)

rstcso said:


> I realize expensive is relative, but do you use your relatively expensive knives? I have my eye on a knife which is over $700, but perfectly fills a perceived void in my small, but growing, set of Japanese knives.
> 
> Has anyone bought a knife, used it, and regretted doing so because it got a scratch, chip, or other calamity, even though you knew the risks going in? Thank you.


Of course I do. Why would I have a knife I don't use. Same for pistols. Why have a custom pistol you don't use.


----------



## Leo Barr (Jul 10, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> A wise chef friend and serious collector once told my that I should 'tip' an expensive knife as soon as I get it—just get it over with so I can relax and enjoy using the knife.


I sharpen knives for chefs & repairing tips is almost standard procedure especially new ones the amount of times I have heard people say they dropped it almost as soon as it came out the box.
The advise sounds similar to buying a new car best to key it before someone else does it.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jul 10, 2021)

The price doesn't change whether or not I use a knife. Its intended purpose and ease of use is what does it for me. 
If its a gyuto I expect them all to do certain things in the kitchen to justify me bringing them to work: shave chives, cut through parsnips without wedging, work well enough on cooked proteins, and be able to break down a chicken including Frenching an airline breast which involves cutting through a bone in the wing. 
If I have to baby a knife then I'm just buying it to hang on my wall and I'd rather put that money elsewhere.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 10, 2021)

Leo Barr said:


> I sharpen knives for chefs & repairing tips is almost standard procedure especially new ones the amount of times I have heard people say they dropped it almost as soon as it came out the box.
> The advise sounds similar to buying a new car best to key it before someone else does it.


IMO, depends on a buyer’s objectives. I buy knives to use—they get scuffed, I have zero interest in polishing, so my knives won’t win beauty pageants. If someone buys with the intent on reselling—which is a perfectly valid reason—then they should just keep it in the box and don’t dare use it.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 10, 2021)

Towerguy said:


> Of course I do. Why would I have a knife I don't use. Same for pistols. Why have a custom pistol you don't use.



I have lots of pistols and I have shot them all. My custom ones are target shooters. My eyes are too old nowadays to shoot well any more but there are still a couple of target models I would buy if I ever see them even though I can't really shoot them anymore.

Besides everybody from Texas has guns.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 10, 2021)

All comes down to priorities—a $1k gyuto cost the same as a dinner for two at many Michelin starred restaurants; sushi for two at Masa in NYC cost about a grand.


----------



## Delat (Jul 10, 2021)

Unless you’re buying to collect and admire (which I totally understand and wish I was wealthy enough to do), IMHO if you’re worried about using an expensive knife, then you probably should have purchased something cheaper. I used to have that mentality about various things, wanting to keep them as pristine as possible. 

Somewhere along the way I made a mental shift and realized that I’d have a lot less stress if I just used my stuff without worrying about it and stayed in price ranges where I could “not care”. I actually did just drop my Yoshi the other day and bent the tip. I was a little pissed at myself, but I’m buying in a price range where I’m not especially concerned. I know I would’ve been a lot more upset if it was a rare 2k knife, so I don’t buy rare 2k knives.


----------



## ian (Jul 10, 2021)

It’s very nice to have a thread where we can all comment and feel superior about the fact that we use things that we buy. Maybe I’ll write a similar response, and then show this thread to my wife and say “see, I _use _the knives I buy, so you really can’t complain about another $1500 purchase”. #winning


----------



## timebard (Jul 10, 2021)

Given the number of claimed unused (or basically unused, eg "cut a Kleenex and half a shallot") high-end knives up on BST I'm surprised there haven't been a few more dissenting opinions.


----------



## Chang (Jul 10, 2021)

I work in a small kitchen as a pro, allllll of my knives get used regularly. Only time a knife will sit is because it can't fit into my roll or I'm testing out a different knife so bringing that knife would be redundant...

who am I kidding, I'm the guy that brings 6 gyutos to work because I like to play play on the board board.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 10, 2021)

timebard said:


> Given the number of claimed unused (or basically unused, eg "cut a Kleenex and half a shallot") high-end knives up on BST I'm surprised there haven't been a few more dissenting opinions.



I typically respond to the term 'BNIB' on BST with a big grain of salt, unless I know the seller personally.

I've no issue with people buying knives to keep them pristine in boxes with the intent to flip when valuation spikes.

Not my jam, I'm too lazy to sell.

BTW, what do you consider "high end"? For me it's north of 1k for a gyuto.


----------



## brimmergj (Jul 10, 2021)

Being new to the knife game, I use each of my 3 knives for a week at a time. None of them are more than $300, so not expensive, but not exactly cheap. I'm still figuring out what I like and don't like and it's hard to figure that out if they stay in the box.
I'm the same way with most everything else in life. Use it as intended until it fails, fix and repeat until it's not fixable anymore.


----------



## timebard (Jul 10, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I typically respond to the term 'BNIB' on BST with a big grain of salt, unless I know the seller personally.
> 
> I've no issue with people buying knives to keep them pristine in boxes with the intent to flip when valuation spikes.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking of Katos, Shigs, honyaki, and more desirable/harder to find western makers. So pretty similar price range, maybe high three figures and up. I'm not playing in that range, to be clear.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 10, 2021)

I use everything I have, including a Tatsuo honyaki, Shig western, Ashi honyaki, River Jump, and on.
While all of us are collectors at some level since there's no need for so many damn knives, I still think full appreciation is acknowledgment the craftsmen themselves see these as tools.

I have only one unused knife n my house, and it's simply because I intend to sell it. If I won't use something, I sell it.


----------



## mk4pi (Jul 10, 2021)

I use all of my knife, even the >1k Honyaki. I buy expensive knife because my respect for the craftsmanship of the smith/ brand, but still for me they are tools. Think of all this work and effort the blade maker put in design and make a knife, and it end it become just a dust magnet. When I see a knife being kept in display that make me really sad, just like a spit on all the effort of the blade maker.


----------



## rstcso (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you for all the replies. I have placed the order and it should be arriving on Wednesday. 

In the meantime, I'm breaking down a case of chickens (12 birds) using my new honesuki. My wife and I are trying to keep from ordering out, or worse, going through a drive-thru, so I'm doing a lot of meal prep on the weekends. I was cutting chickens a couple of weeks ago and mentioned it sure would be easier with a knife designed for it. She agreed, so now I have a honesuki. 

Maybe I'll try making sushi later.  (that's not something you often hear from an old guy born and raised in Oklahoma.)


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 10, 2021)

mk4pi said:


> I use all of my knife, even the >1k Honyaki. I buy expensive knife because my respect for the craftsmanship of the smith/ brand, but still for me they are tools. Think of all this work and effort the blade maker put in design and make a knife, and it end it become just a dust magnet. When I see a knife being kept in display that make me really sad, just like a spit on all the effort of the blade maker.



I feel no sadness, knives don't have a 'use by date.' There was one year when I bought several gyutos around the same time—admittedly it took me a couple of years to finally getting around to unboxing and using the Watanabe gyuto!

Doesn't matter to me if a buyer uses a knife in their kitchen or sits on a knife to flip—they're just inanimate objects.


----------



## mk4pi (Jul 10, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I feel no sadness, knives don't have a 'use by date.' There was one year when I bought several gyutos around the same time—admittedly it took me a couple of years to finally getting around to unboxing and using the Watanabe gyuto!
> 
> Doesn't matter to me if a buyer uses a knife in their kitchen or sits on a knife to flip—they're just inanimate objects.



Hahaha different style I guess. I did buy multiple Gyuto at once, I unbox all of them, and start use them all kinda back to back. I just cannot buy knives and not using them. The only time that happen was because I am going to gift it away.

But i do agree knives has no expiring date. As long as you use them eventually it's ok. I just have problem with knives that fated to be just as displayed pieces.


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 10, 2021)

I don't buy knives as investments nor do I buy display knives so all my knives get used, but I also don't buy knives north of $700 and I try to stay under $600. In the case of a famous dead maker or someone living but no longer physically able to produce new work I have no issue with the people who treat those as display knives. I would, however, look askance at someone who rushes out to buy $10k worth of knives because they got early word the maker had a major stroke or a catastrophic work injury and they figure they can flip them in a year for a major profit - IMO that is just crass.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 10, 2021)

LostHighway said:


> I don't buy knives as investments nor do I buy display knives so all my knives get used, but I also don't buy knives north of $700 and I try to stay under $600. In the case of a famous dead maker or someone living but no longer physically able to produce new work I have no issue with the people who treat those as display knives. I would, however, look askance at someone who rushes out to buy $10k worth of knives because they got early word the maker had a major stroke or a catastrophic work injury and they figure they can flip them in a year for a major profit - IMO that is just crass.


Does that happen? I honestly have never known about the current health issues of any maker. I’m usually just looking at knife specs on websites or in a store.


----------



## Aidan (Jul 10, 2021)

You have to use a knife to honour it


----------



## tcmx3 (Jul 10, 2021)

I have some expensive knives I dont use, and some I do. frankly I have some inexpensive knives I havent used. anyone who's seen one of my BST posts knows Im not flipping, ok maybe reverse flipping lol.

anyway the issue for me is that I have a couple of knives that are in various states and often wanting to swap in a new knife on rotation just ends up with me saying _eh there's nothing wrong with just continuing to use this one for now _and it's resulted in a small handful of knives getting the most use.


----------



## Rangen (Jul 10, 2021)

It turns out that I can take no joy in owning something I don't use. So I use all my knives. The exceptions are knives that are good enough to not just toss, but so markedly inferior to my good knives that I have no use for them, and not really very saleable. So I figure I'm waiting around to discover, for each knife, someone I can give it to. It's like having a stock of housewarming presents and host gifts.


----------



## tomsch (Jul 10, 2021)

I also don't buy investments. My most expensive knife is a Tsourkan 240mm WH that I picked up here on the exchange. Not crazy expensive but still a work of art that does get used. I'm a little more shy about sharpening this one simply to keep it scratch free if possible. The good news is it really only has taken a fine grit touch-up once since I picked it up. The rest of my knives are in the $200-$350 range and they do see lots of use.
Overall if I had a knife that I was not using then it would need to go.


----------



## tostadas (Jul 10, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Does that happen? I honestly have never known about the current health issues of any maker. I’m usually just looking at knife specs on websites or in a store.


I recall a sudden spike in demand for Anryu after a certain youtuber hyped em up


----------



## crockerculinary (Jul 10, 2021)

I have people ask me almost every day in the shop “they are beautiful, but nobody actually uses these, right?” And I respond, “if you owned a Ferrari, would you drive it?” And they all seem to instantly understand that yes, of course you would.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jul 10, 2021)

crockerculinary said:


> I have people ask me almost every day in the shop “they are beautiful, but nobody actually uses these, right?” And I respond, “if you owned a Ferrari, would you drive it?” And they all seem to instantly understand that yes, of course you would.



interesting analogy because as I check on bring a trailer almost none of the recent-ish ferraris have more than 10k miles.


----------



## tostadas (Jul 10, 2021)

crockerculinary said:


> I have people ask me almost every day in the shop “they are beautiful, but nobody actually uses these, right?” And I respond, “if you owned a Ferrari, would you drive it?” And they all seem to instantly understand that yes, of course you would.


I find the best way to answer a question is often with another question. In this case, perfectly done


----------



## Chang (Jul 10, 2021)

tostadas said:


> I recall a sudden spike in demand for Anryu after a certain youtuber hyped em up


The dumbest trend ever. I saw a ku dammy anryu on eBay hovering around the $350 mark with two bids. People don’t do their research. If they did, they would’ve realized that Andy stopped making knives a looooong time ago and his nephew Takumi has been forging and finishing everything. Since he’s 100% still alive and not retired, Anryu brand knives ain’t stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Delat (Jul 10, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> interesting analogy because as I check on bring a trailer almost none of the recent-ish ferraris have more than 10k miles.



Maybe they’re in rotation with the Lambos and McLarens.


----------



## crockerculinary (Jul 10, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> interesting analogy because as I check on bring a trailer almost none of the recent-ish ferraris have more than 10k miles.


Maybe not the best choice of car (not a car guy) but the general point holds true I think.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 10, 2021)

Rangen said:


> It turns out that I can take no joy in owning something I don't use. So I use all my knives. The exceptions are knives that are good enough to not just toss, but so markedly inferior to my good knives that I have no use for them, and not really very saleable. So I figure I'm waiting around to discover, for each knife, someone I can give it to. It's like having a stock of housewarming presents and host gifts.



TBH, I do take great joy in having a collection of kitchen knives, of possessing more than I can use. I take pride of being able to collect a good number of well crafted kitchen knives by immensely talented makers for the past decade—albeit a humble collection comparatively. Pulling together a good collection was hard work, took patience, commitment, savviness, connoisseurship, etc.

The reality is that some of my knives do gather dust until I use them again, it may take me a year or longer to revisit a knife. Am I compelled to offload knives because I've exceeded kitchen requirements? Absolutely not. Collecting is acquiring, possessing. I've sold knives if I needed the money—but my preference is to keep and build the collection. And yes, all my knives get used in the kitchen immediately or eventually.

Whether knives are used or not, I believe the majority of KKF members are 'collectors,' even if many don't like to admit it.

While I certainly have enough gyutos to last a lifetime—I still desire and chase kitchen knives, plotting my next custom, etc. That's the 'collector' in me—and the knives will and do see kitchen time, which is the 'cook' in me.

Some knives are particularly gorgeous and precious, that I can appreciate someone wanting to just keep and look at it. To each their own.


----------



## DevinT (Jul 10, 2021)

Back in the day, my daughters took a fancy damascus gyuto to girls camp with them because meal preparation was part of the camping experience. When the camp leaders asked why they would bring such an expensive knife they simply said that if they were going to be in the middle of nowhere, they wanted the best knife possible.

Hoss


----------



## rstcso (Jul 10, 2021)

You raised those girls right!


----------



## crockerculinary (Jul 10, 2021)

DevinT said:


> Back in the day, my daughters took a fancy damascus gyuto to girls camp with them because meal preparation was part of the camping experience. When the camp leaders asked why they would bring such an expensive knife they simply said that if they were going to be in the middle of nowhere, they wanted the best knife possible.
> 
> Hoss



#dadgoals


----------



## Ensis (Jul 10, 2021)

Whenever I use one of my crappy knives (rarely) I always feel like I'm missing out, like, I could be cutting this tomato so much better with my Denka.


----------



## Jville (Jul 10, 2021)

ian said:


> It’s very nice to have a thread where we can all comment and feel superior about the fact that we use things that we buy. Maybe I’ll write a similar response, and then show this thread to my wife and say “see, I _use _the knives I buy, so you really can’t complain about another $1500 purchase”. #winning


What do you mean by “feel superior”feels like a slight. Anyways, I need to get back to my wine and cut this wheel of cheese with my Western Ashi Honyaki. 


rstcso said:


> You raised those girls right!


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Rangen (Jul 10, 2021)

ian said:


> It’s very nice to have a thread where we can all comment and feel superior about the fact that we use things that we buy. Maybe I’ll write a similar response, and then show this thread to my wife and say “see, I _use _the knives I buy, so you really can’t complain about another $1500 purchase”. #winning



Just in case there was a serious point under your sarcasm: there is nothing at all wrong with being a collector. I just don't happen to be one. I suspect collectors are born, not made. The reason I suspect that is that a coin-collecting relative gave me some Liberty nickels, and a holder for them, when I was an urchin, and I took them out of the holder, straight to the 7-11, where I convinced the clerk they were legal tender (they are), and bought candy.

I even understand stamp collectors now, thanks to Lawrence Block and his Hit Man series.


----------



## BillHanna (Jul 10, 2021)

Dollar coins for comics. No regrets.


----------



## lemeneid (Jul 10, 2021)

There is a limit to the madness though. Haven’t seen people cook with their Kikuryus or Okishibas. Polishing sure, but they’ve not seen food once.


----------



## Koop (Jul 10, 2021)

By KKF standards, I don't have expensive knives. My most extravagant is my TF Maboroshi gyuto - and yes, I use it often. I also wear expensive, automatic watches with unnecessary complications and I often went afield bird hunting with irreplaceable shotguns. They are all useful tools and I'm happy to use them.

If you had a Bugatti Veyron, would you let it languish in the garage or take out for a spin? I can only dream of such a thing, but I know what I'd do.


----------



## Midsummer (Jul 10, 2021)

I don't even use knives very much anymore. I just don't cook like I used to cook. And yes, I have a bunch that have seen little to no board time. I believe you have to use a knife for a while before you judge it. So some of my knives have multiple prep sessions on them.

I always have felt the guys who try all the knives but for only a short period/ limited experience have failed to begin to understand a knives virtues. Knife design encompasses many tradeoffs.

I guess if you are absolutely set in your way and you are only looking for specific characteristics; then maybe only a short time on the board with a knife is necessary. But if you are that set, you should order a custom. If you are stuck on a specific style or set of functional characteristics; then you probably should not be trying out a bunch of different knives.


----------



## vxd (Jul 10, 2021)

Yep, only semi-expensive knives here though.


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 10, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I Never use my knives… unless storing them and looking at them counts.



You lions are all the same. You buy up all the fancy Swedish custom makers, but when it comes to antelope-time you're like: 'Nah... I'll think just use my claws and teeth and stuff again, roar.'


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jul 11, 2021)

Only thing I buy that I dont wanna use is insurance


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 11, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I Never use my knives… unless storing them and looking at them counts.


Some people might want to avert their eyes.

Bbbbooooo!! Liar!


----------



## dough (Jul 11, 2021)

I use them and in professional setting. I have one or two that are basically retired from use/thinning/sharpening. I use those at home now and again.

I however get the pleasure of being a naive idiot. Just playing with my toys in the yard. I also somehow got into this before a lot of the hype so a lot of flavors of the month weren’t nearly as pricey.

I still think once you bought the ticket you might as well ride the ride. However if you bought that ticket to scalp it or covet it or really whatever you want to do with it.... well more power to ya.


----------



## adam92 (Jul 11, 2021)

I use all the knife in professional kitchen I brought, no matter expensive or not, To me. the bladesmith make the knife is for us to use, not for watching.


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 11, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I do remember cringing in horror when I scratched up my beloved Wustof Classic—my first expensive knife. There’re pro cooks I know that feel spending over $100 on a chef’s knife is a useless waste of money—while other pro cooks I know regularly take Katos and Shigs into a pro kitchen environment. I’m much more relaxed with knives these days—don’t care what they had cost or are worth, they are all just knives in the kitchen. I’d be a rich man if ten years ago I’d invested money spent on gyutos, in Bitcoin instead. However, I do enjoy the luxury of bringing out a denka to prep. #priorities


Oh yeah I deliberately didn't add a price tag.... because that's all relative, and tends to be slowly shifting.  
Some knives that I used to treat with great respect because they were my most expensive knive, have now basically become a beater knife.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 11, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Oh yeah I deliberately didn't add a price tag.... because that's all relative, and tends to be slowly shifting.
> Some knives that I used to treat with great respect because they were my most expensive knive, have now basically become a beater knife.



My true, fearless beaters are Wustof and Sabs—which for years my most expensive knives. As I’ve climbed the price strata a bit, good, common, bang-for-buck makers—Watanabe, Mazaki—have become beaters. I’m not reckless with Wat and Maz, but just not as precious—will loan them, etc.


----------



## Lars (Jul 11, 2021)

Only my family and friends think my knives are expensive, I think they are all reasonably priced. I use and enjoy them and they are way better than my skills could ever justify.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jul 11, 2021)

I personally have purchased a variety of knives in different price range over the years. 
I have always been the saving the best for last type of guy. 
At this point of my journey, I do use my expensive knives. 
However, I didn't start that way and it's perfectly fine if whoever reading this is the same way. 
It takes time to grow in and out of a hobby. 
I am a home cook, I don't consider knives as tools but more so toys that make my day a little brighter. 
If you don't want to use your expensive toys because you are worried about wear and tear, so be it.


----------



## daveb (Jul 11, 2021)

Every knife I own has been to work - I have more opportunity to use them there than at home.

But common sense has it's place. The day job is not an environment for the carbon, the dammy, the yanagiba, and other "high end" knives. Any stainless or clad stainless is fair game but kept close. (Had a dishie run a Gengetsu thru the dish machine for me - once). At catering gigs I'll bring the Haburn, the Markos, the Devins, the Tillmans and any others suited for the type event.

I don't understand a desire to collect pretty blue boxes in the closet but I don't need to, I only need to recognize that it exists.


----------



## KJDedge (Jul 12, 2021)

I use my good knives for many tasks, yet when it comes to chopping herbs and garlic, getting near chicken bones, splitting an acorn squash, I tend to always grab my beater wusthof....guess I am just fearful of ruining an edge on expensive knives


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jul 12, 2021)

My lament as a a home cook is that I just don't get to use my nicer knives as much as I'd like. Most of my knives probably wouldn't qualify as pricy compared to many on KKF, but they are still the best blades I've used and I look for excuses to use them. I don't need a Denka 240 mm gyuto, but I'd sure like to have one to see what the fuss is about. If I had one, I'd damn sure use it.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 12, 2021)

JASinIL2006 said:


> My lament as a a home cook is that I just don't get to use my nicer knives as much as I'd like. Most of my knives probably wouldn't qualify as pricy compared to many on KKF, but they are still the best blades I've used and I look for excuses to use them. I don't need a Denka 240 mm gyuto, but I'd sure like to have one to see what the fuss is about. If I had one, I'd damn sure use it.



Rest assured that any knife over $150 is viewed many pro and amateur cooks as “expensive”—there’s good reason why Victorinox, Mercer, and Wustof are popular with a good number of pros.

It’s evident from your last sentence that a 240 denka is an object of desire. IMO, Denkas are exceptionally good knives—comparatively pricey, not to everyone’s tastes, ain’t magic, ain’t gonna make you a better cook, bling.

Love my denka, one of my go-to gyutos. Don’t need it, though delighted to have it in my kitchen.

Yes, you should buy a denka, since you’d “…like to have one” and would “…damn sure use it.”


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jul 12, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Yes, you should buy a denka, since you’d “…like to have one” and would “…damn sure use it.”



If only my wife were so easy to convince!


----------



## Pie (Jul 12, 2021)

I do use all my knives except a random usuba. I don’t use any of them enough, but will usually spend a month or so with a new one to get a feel for it. Lately I’ve been using whatever I’m working on purely to experience what processes cause what kind of changes in performance. As such, the more expensive or harder to sharpen ones see less use due to them needing less work. None of my knives break the $1k mark, but the denka was close. I don’t have a huge collection, but definitely more than I need. 

If I cooked more, damn sure everything would happily see more use.


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2021)

A Denmark would be a good "expensive" knife to use on the daily. No worries about knocking the pretty off.....


----------



## juice (Jul 12, 2021)

daveb said:


> A Denmark would be a good "expensive" knife to use on the daily.


I just got a Sweden delivered yesterday...


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 12, 2021)

juice said:


> I just got a Sweden delivered yesterday...


Slasskniv?


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2021)

daveb said:


> A Denka would....



Eff Bill Gates. Eff Windows. Eff Spellfphuckup.


----------



## Wagnum (Jul 13, 2021)

The only time I would be concerned about a scratch or anything cosmetic is with a mirror polish. That's one reason mirror polished knives are unnecessary in that it doesn't help performance and is a pain to maintain. Don't get me wrong a mirror polish can be beautiful. Knives are tools for cutting and will inevitably get scratches and that's fine. In the end it's up to you to decide how important aesthetics are and how much time you're willing to put in to maintaining your knives.


----------



## chefwp (Jul 13, 2021)

KJDedge said:


> I use my good knives for many tasks, yet when it comes to chopping herbs and garlic, getting near chicken bones, splitting an acorn squash, I tend to always grab my beater wusthof....guess I am just fearful of ruining an edge on expensive knives


Sames, my Wustofs still see a lot of garlic and herb action, and the 10" comes out for the butternuts.


----------



## KJDedge (Jul 14, 2021)

Do you guys use your expensive knives for chopping of herbs and garlic? And do you find it is hard on the edge?


----------



## Kippington (Jul 14, 2021)

KJDedge said:


> Do you guys use your expensive knives for chopping of herbs and garlic? And do you find it is hard on the edge?


I use them for this, but I lift the knife when I do those jobs - no torquing/turning of the edge against the board.


----------



## KJDedge (Jul 14, 2021)

You mean like my wife does when she scrapes the herbs and garlic together with the edge of the blade?


----------



## ian (Jul 14, 2021)

KJDedge said:


> You mean like my wife does when she scrapes the herbs and garlic together with the edge of the blade?



? 

He means he chops straight up and down, holding the knife just by the handle, instead of putting one hand on the spine near the tip, the other on the handle, and rolling the knife back and forth, slightly rotating it each time. 

I also chop herbs and garlic like that, tbh. Although more often I tend to small-dice garlic like you would an onion (horizontal/lengthwise/widthwise), because it makes me happy to do that, and efficiency be damned.


----------



## Jville (Jul 14, 2021)

KJDedge said:


> Do you guys use your expensive knives for chopping of herbs and garlic? And do you find it is hard on the edge?


Yeah, for really tbe and high hardness knives I would do what Kipp said. IMO it’s not so much about it being a “good” knife as choosing one of your knives not quite as tbe or that is a little tougher and being able to still go at it with reckless abandon speed. My Raquins would have no problem getting a little rougher on the board or a CCK cleaver, for examples.


----------



## Rangen (Jul 14, 2021)

KJDedge said:


> Do you guys use your expensive knives for chopping of herbs and garlic? And do you find it is hard on the edge?



Sure. Specifically, the expensive knife I use is a Chinese cleaver with a 50 degree included angle, designed to be whacked into a cutting board.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes but I don’t do it the same way you would with a big bellied German steel knife. What Kippington said sounds right


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 15, 2021)

KJDedge said:


> Do you guys use your expensive knives for chopping of herbs and garlic? And do you find it is hard on the edge?



I use my 'expensive knives' for everything I use my cheap knives for, including scooping food off the cutting board with the blade side—no, not hard on the edges, as that's what they're designed to do.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Yup. Can’t afford anything that would be worth keep unused, so use em all.


----------



## panda (Jul 15, 2021)

KJDedge said:


> Do you guys use your expensive knives for chopping of herbs and garlic? And do you find it is hard on the edge?


I've used a shig to break down parmesan wheel before. aint no Thang if you got good technique.

I hate chopped herbs as it bruises them. I chiffonade them instead. or rotate 90 degrees after and carefully slice across instead.of stomping on it.


----------



## Jville (Jul 15, 2021)

panda said:


> I've used a shig to break down parmesan wheel before. aint no Thang if you got good technique.
> 
> I hate chopped herbs as it bruises them. I chiffonade them instead. or rotate 90 degrees after and carefully slice across instead.of stomping on it.


Yeah, I agree chiffonade. Shigs are quite stable IMO. Really good all arounders, really stiff, not ultra thin bte or super thin tips, but thin enough on both to still perform well and remain able to do some tougher stuff. I’ve never broken down parm with them but I would do some hard squash with them.


----------



## FishmanDE (Jul 15, 2021)

rstcso said:


> Has anyone bought a knife, used it, and regretted doing so because it got a scratch, chip, or other calamity



I want to touch on this in particular. I use all of my knives, and it’s never backfired, but trying to thin/ perfect it has. Knives are made to be used, and in being used, almost nothing is unfixable. But if you use them and are not feeling it, please do yourself a favor and sell. Don’t try to force something to work just because you paid a lot for it like I have.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jul 16, 2021)

juice said:


> I just got a Sweden delivered yesterday...


Does this mean I’m in Australia now?


----------



## juice (Jul 16, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Does this mean I’m in Australia now?


You are if you say you are


----------



## rstcso (Jul 16, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> But if you use them and are not feeling it, please do yourself a favor and sell. Don’t try to force something to work just because you paid a lot for it like I have.



Great advice.

I bought a honesuki online where their description even says they weren't sure what to call it, as it was more a cross between a bunka and honesuki. I thought it'd be fun to try, but after cutting up a dozen chickens this past weekend, I'm not feeling it. It will be kept for use as a utility knife. This morning I ordered a more traditional honesuki, my first single-bevel knife.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 16, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Does this mean I’m in Australia now?


Impossible! The Greatest Lie Ever Told: How Australia is Fake | The Psychology of Extraordinary Beliefs


----------



## juice (Jul 16, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Impossible! The Greatest Lie Ever Told: How Australia is Fake | The Psychology of Extraordinary Beliefs


I do keep forgetting how we're fake down here


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 16, 2021)

juice said:


> I do keep forgetting how we're fake down here


Are you an actor or hologram?


----------



## juice (Jul 16, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Are you an actor or hologram?


Maybe...


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 17, 2021)

juice said:


> Maybe...


----------

